# ron jon cocoa vs resort at cocoa beach?



## elaine (Apr 20, 2013)

we usually go to Orlando/WDW or cruise for spring break--thinking of trying something different, so for teens (14-18) for family spring break, which is better and why--ron jon cocoa vs resort at cocoa beach? does 1 have warmer/heated pools for end of march? both appear to be about the same "cost" for a 2 BR in either RCI weeks/points. Tx. Elaine


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 20, 2013)

I have also been thinking about adding time here on a future summer vacation. How is the beach near these resorts? Are they good for swimming or good for boogie boarding?


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 20, 2013)

We took the grandchildren to Ron Jon's last summer and they had a ball.  The pool area is like a water park and there was always a game of volley ball going on.  There is a shuttle to the beach. We rented from an owner, so had a view overlooking the pool.  They have a small mini golf area and a real nice indoor playground.  They do have some units that are on the beach, but I don't know anything about them, maybe someone else has info on them.  The area is near where the cruise ships go out.  I am not familar with the other resort.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 20, 2013)

My wife and I took a tour/sales presentation last year at the Ron Jon Resort. Plenty to do, many have views of the ocean, large pool area. We did not buy, obviously (too expensive). Most of the suites are the same, whichever side they are on.

TS


----------



## Nancy (Apr 20, 2013)

Have stayed at both resorts.  Believe they were developed by same company, so many similarities.  Resort on Cocoa Beach is intown and walkable to places where as Ron Jon is at port and not so much to walk to.  I like both places.  Sorry not much help.

Nancy


----------



## MoiAl (Apr 21, 2013)

We own at RCB, have never been to Ron Jons but have driven by. Ron Jons is a large resort, with many is not most units not on the beach. The sand on RJ beach is very powdery and sticks to you, it's a very wide beach at low tide, ocean is quite shallow, requiring you to go out quite far for any depth. Water is calmer as it is next to the breakwater separating the beach from the cruise liner channel, Jetty Park is next door and there is lots of fishing from it. That may be of interest. The cruise liners go by, which may be of interest. RJ is at the north end of town with not much but hotels, motels on the main street,  A1A.

RCB has a nicer sand, beach is not quite as wide, water gets deeper quicker and the waves are a bit more robust, You can rent beach chairs and unbrellas at the RBC entrance to the beach, you can walk to Cocoa Beach pier with fishing, restaurants, beach volleyball etc, You can also walk to Ron Jons Surf Shop, open 24 hours, Publix is across the street and if you like to walk, the Old Town Cocoa Beach is walkable to the south, but there is also a public beach shuttle bus that runs the length of A1A. RCB is right on the beach and a much smaller resort than RJ. There is tennis, basketball, great gym, movies all day, water aerobics, and a pool that is located on the west side of the building that offers protection from any cold Atlantic wind, allowing sun bathing, pool swimming even on cooler days. Half of the units offer ocean view with the other half ocean front. The units are big, comfortable with nice size balconies. 

Hope this helps


----------



## islandog (May 3, 2013)

*Thumbs up for Ron Jon*

We traded to Ron Jon Resort several years ago at Christmas. The grandkids loved it - great pools with slide, warm even in December (although the wind was a killer at times), nicely landscaped and seasonal decorations.  The main part of the resort centers on the huge pool area. Down a long trail are the beach units, quite a nice little walk but there is a tram.  The beach is clean and pretty much private as the resort is isolated somewhat.  There is a nice park with great fishing jetty next to the resort.  The big drawback is there are no stores, etc. close by so you have to drive to eat or shop although several good restaurants are a few blocks away.  Everytime we mention vacation the grandkids scream Ron Jon.  We can't wait until our 3 years are up and we can trade back.  Or we may just have to break down and rent from someone.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 3, 2013)

One other perk with Ron Jons Cape Caribe timeshare: when a rocket blasts off from Cape Canaveral, those with windows and/or balconies with a north view get the best show in the house!

TS


----------

